# Passage php/mysql vers Coredata



## K-leb (24 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai fait il y a pas mal de temps une application web en php/mysql pour catalogué mes disques du musique classique. Mon système répond à certains besoins que j'ai identifié et qui sont spécifiques aux disques de musique classique (plusieurs oeuvres sur un disque, de composiuteurs différents ou d'interprètes différents, etc.)

Mais depuis un moment j'aimerais transformer mes pages php en une application mac. J'ai regardé bien entendu du côté de xcode/objective-c/coredata. J'ai par exempel suivi un tutoriel (en angléais) pour faire un semblant de blog... mais cela ne me suffit pas. J'aimerais faire un truc genre booxter mais pour mes disques.

Mes questions sont donc les suivantes:
-Connaissez-vous un système simple pour transformer une application web php/mysql en une application mac
ou
-Connaissez vous des tuto plus poussés qui pourraient me permettre d'avancer (dans le genre de booxter donc) (Cela me ferait vraiment plaisir de pouvoir le faire et développer ma première application mac)

Merci de votre attention et je l'espère de vox conseils avisés.


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2006)

Tu connais le C ? La programmation objet ?  Parce que franchement les connaissances nécessaires pour utiliser CoreData ne sont pas à la portée d'un néophyte en programmation. Et pour arriver à ce que fait booxter, il y a du boulot, des mois de d'apprentissage (C, programmation objet, Obj-C, Cocoa, CoreData) et de codage.

Pour commencer en Cocoa : "Cocoa par la pratique", de Aaron Hillegass
Les tutoriaux en français : Project Omega.


----------



## K-leb (25 Septembre 2006)

Tu as raison, je suis allé un peu vite. Je veux faire un truc genre Booxter mais je voulais dire surtout au niveau de l'interface. 
En fait j'aimerais pouvoir cataloguer mes disques (un disque contrnant plusieurs oeuvres), pouvoir chercher dedans. Essentiellement c'est tout.

Par contre, je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir certains outils de booxter comme les listes intelligentes et l'import des données depuis des sites web...

Je me dis donc que coredata devrait bpouvoir faire ceci assez facilement. Mais le tuto sur coredata que j'ai trouvé ne permet pas vraiment de faire ce que je cherche.

je bloque en vouélant, pour un disque afficvher toutes ces oeuvres. Surtout car ces oeuvres peuvent avoir été composées par plusieurs compositeurs et que la liste des compositeurs se trouve dans une autre table de données.

J'espèrais qu'un outil existe pour passer du php/mysql vers du coredata... Mais en attendant d'en savoir plus, je vais voir tes références!


----------



## tatouille (26 Septembre 2006)

via un php

php_mod c++ / coredata objective-c ++ 

tu dois &#233;crire un binding entre les deux
c'est possible avec un minimum de travail
si tu n'utilises que quelques fonctions du coredata

tu dois connaitre zend correctement 

ou alors tu passes par un exec 
sur un bin qui travail avec le coredata

si tu te lances ds dans un php_mod coredata
je veux bien te donner un coup de main


----------



## K-leb (30 Septembre 2006)

Merci de ta réponse. Je vais voir un peu tout cela... j'aurai déjà voulu le faire mais j'ai eu un peu trop de boulot à mon goût...

si je comprends bien, il faut pour le moment que je cherche un truc en php qui génère du code c++... j'espère trouver (mais sinon tant pis, je continuerai avec mon cher php)

Merci.


----------



## K-leb (2 Octobre 2006)

Finalement, j'ai cruesé un peu CoreData et pense refaire le tout plutôt que de réutiliser mon code php.

Ce que je craisn c'est qu'une fois que le code a été préparé automatiquement, il soit compliqué de le modifier et de s'y retrouver... Mais le "alt-glisser" semble vraiment facile!

J'ai essayé un peu et ai une nouvelle question mais vais la poser dans un nouveau post...


----------

